# Paid Accounts



## awoo (Aug 10, 2021)

My first instinct to the idea of paid accounts is that it is a nice joke comparing to SA and goes against the traditions of free internet sites and web forums. However I always get the impression Null is low on money, or would be able to work on uptime and stability for the site greatly with more money. I, and many others on the forum, are concerned with uptime and the future of the site and would like to see it continue to exist at all. It would cut down on the annoying new accounts, but also could discourage new people from leaking juicy info and potentially lead to fewer users on the site (not inherently a bad thing if discussion still continues). Is this a serious solution for the site's future?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 10, 2021)

True and honest is perfectly fine


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 10, 2021)

Are you insane?


----------



## Is It Luck? (Aug 10, 2021)

Just like something awful! What a great idea nothing could go wrong.


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 10, 2021)

op buy me the paypig label so i can properly weigh the pros and cons thanksssss


----------



## awoo (Aug 10, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> op buy me the paypig label so i can properly weigh the pros and cons thanksssss


ironically, my T&H tag was a gift from another user


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Aug 10, 2021)

See, this is why we need the nigger reaction option.


----------



## MG-34 (Aug 10, 2021)

No payment. Null should milk the kiwi silver coins for another run while Chris Chan hype is still high


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Aug 10, 2021)

If you're interested in paying more money for the site null has given me permission to receive paid subscriptions. I'll be accepting google play gift cards and dogecoin only.


----------



## .moe (Aug 10, 2021)

Unironically neck yourself payfag.


----------



## Had (Aug 10, 2021)

Can't you just give money because you want to help the form rather than out of some childish want for something on said internet form.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 10, 2021)

Fuckn donate if you want null to have more money. This isnt ashley madison


----------



## White Devil (Aug 10, 2021)

Paid accounts would be a fucking terrible idea, security wise for the user base, for this website. 

While I wish Null would accept less autistic forms of payment, that isn't his fault at all. If payment processors won't have anything to do with him, how well do you think it'd go if this forum turned into another Something Awful? What happens when a bunch of unhinged troons give Null their grift money and register?


----------



## awoo (Aug 10, 2021)

White Devil said:


> What happens when a bunch of unhinged troons give Null their grift money and register?


unhinged troons give money, then are banned for doing something stupid lol


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 10, 2021)

The Bitcoin option is there for a reason. Plus we are about to have fall merch as well. Silver coins are the option.


----------



## White Devil (Aug 10, 2021)

awoo said:


> unhinged troons give money, then are banned for doing something stupid lol


Half this forum would be gone if they banned people for doing stupid things.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 10, 2021)

Where's my Kiwi Farms Gold account already?


----------



## Subtlety (Aug 10, 2021)

this idea is retarded but I would like to pay ten bux to change someone's profile picture to goatse.


----------



## No Exit (Aug 10, 2021)

awoo said:


> ironically, my T&H tag was a gift from another user


Money poorly spent.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 10, 2021)

Is It Luck? said:


> Just like something awful!


And all the newbies have "stupid newbie" avatars?


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Aug 10, 2021)

I think it's fine the way it is currently.  The forum would be a lot slower if it was only made up of paid members.  Also if users can use it for free it attracts people who might have interesting content to share and boosts publicity.  For my case I was a free user for a while, until I decided to upgrade my account eventually.


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Aug 10, 2021)

_[You need a
*Kiwifarms+++™ PLATIN account*
to read this comment.]_​


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Aug 10, 2021)

the internet is already so full of fucking subscriptions the last thing i want is the forum where i laugh at idiots to require my bank details.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Aug 10, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> True and honest is perfectly fine


Lol keep telling yourself that, fag.


----------



## LieutenantRasczak (Aug 10, 2021)

Serbian Peacekeepers said:


> the internet is already so full of fucking subscriptions the last thing i want is the forum where i laugh at idiots to require my bank details.


stop being poor


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 10, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Lol keep telling yourself that, fag.


I didn't even pay for this status faggot. @J A N D E K did.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Aug 10, 2021)

LieutenantRasczak said:


> stop being poor


When you stop being a fag


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Aug 10, 2021)

Faggot.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Aug 10, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I didn't even pay for this status faggot. @J A N D E K did.


haha you truly are a winner!

Everyone point and laugh at @J A N D E K!!


----------



## awoo (Aug 10, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> And all the newbies have "stupid newbie" avatars?


Anyone who created an account after me is a newfag with no investment in the forum and their opinion in this thread is discarded


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 10, 2021)

lol calm down


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Aug 10, 2021)

awoo said:


> Anyone who created an account after me is a newfag with no investment in the forum and their opinion in this thread is discarded



You are fucking retarded. Why would I pay for account if there is Something Awful that I can make fun of for subscription fee? DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO IS LOWTAX MA'AM?


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Aug 10, 2021)

Oddly enough, I believe in giving for what I'm getting and do actually donate when I can to sites I enjoy and use regularly. Not keen on subscription models, unless it's some trivial amount per year that provides some extra fun stuff and NO ADVERTISEMENTS. The no ads thing here is a blessing and I bow before Josh for keeping it that way.


----------



## p4ddys (Aug 10, 2021)

>paid account for the Kiwifarms
Take your shekels and your schemes and fuck off, jew.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Aug 11, 2021)

*10bux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 11, 2021)

Maybe a hybrid system. Senior members can still invite (as it currently works), people who don't have a senior member to refer them can instead pay $20.


----------



## Quioui (Aug 11, 2021)

awoo said:


> However I always get the impression Null is low on money, or would be able to work on uptime and stability for the site greatly with more money.


The issue is not much lack of funds but private companies fucking Kiwi farms over again and again. Null talks about it in his stream and with a general view on this blog post: https://madattheinternet.com/2021/07/08/where-the-sidewalk-ends-the-death-of-the-internet/


----------



## Honk Hill (Aug 11, 2021)

Null should start an onlyfans and share feet pics if he's that hard up for cash.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Aug 11, 2021)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> See, this is why we need the nigger reaction option.


Nigger? Hell, we need a glownigger reaction option.


----------

